# Portland vs Toronto Game Thread



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

The foul machine is playing tonight!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Lots of 2nd chance points..for Portland. 

10-10


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

The Doom and Gloom backcourt starts 0-4!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Did you like that 3 on 2 "Fast Break" where DA started "backing" his man down, passed it to Damon for a jumpshot?

:upset: 

Damon got the board though....

Sloppy offense. No direction...big surprise...TELFAIR !


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice steal and layup +1 by Damon Stoudamire.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Stoudamire again! FT line jumper. 

He needs to push the ball...key to success...

17-10 POR


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

PRYZBILLATIME!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

DA is with the 3. 

THIS is how you do it....Randolph gets the ball DEEP, is immediately double teamed, kicks it out to a WIDE open DA, who drains the triple.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

SLOP! 

23-20 TOR


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

We have the worst offense in the league. Easily....uggh. UGLY at the end when Randolph went out of the game....zero direction.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Patterson breaks the funk with a steal, to a D-Miles DUNK.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

More Patterson...blazers playing much better defense leading to fast breaks.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

This is insane. Keep Miles OR Ratliff in. Matt Bonner with 7 points becase we don't have shot blockers.

:upset:


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*REEF*

I don't understand why people aren't knocking our doors down trying to get this guy. He is so solid. He play good defense, he hustles, makes good decisions and plays to his strengths. I think the fact he is such a good guy hurts him. If you ain't a thug, you can't play in this league. Thats the mentality.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

He hit that 3 too! 

very fundamental player.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I want to see Telfair!!! 

This is sickening...he needs PT and the Blazers won't really miss much compared to Damon/NVE really. 

Rafeal Arujo gets PT, but not Telfair?


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> I want to see Telfair!!!
> 
> This is sickening...he needs PT and the Blazers won't really miss much compared to Damon/NVE really.
> ...


Cheeks is a moron.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Awesome timeout and final play of the half by CHeeks. 

DA dribbles, gets confused, passes it to Damon who's almost out of bounds who takes a running jump shot while physically behind the basket AFTER the buzzer sounds.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> I want to see Telfair!!!
> 
> This is sickening...he needs PT and the Blazers won't really miss much compared to Damon/NVE really.
> ...


Araujo is like 24 years old and he plays at a position of weakness for Toronto.

Telfair is behind Stoudamire (who's actually playing well tonight) and Van Exel. Not even close to the same situation.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Awesome timeout and final play of the half by CHeeks.
> 
> DA dribbles, gets confused, passes it to Damon who's almost out of bounds who takes a running jump shot while physically behind the basket AFTER the buzzer sounds.


Why are you blaming Mo Cheeks because Derek and Damon flat out suck? Do you think that's the play Cheeks drew up?

I don't think Cheeks is the best coach in the league or anything, but some people are getting out of control with the Mo bashing. Portland came back from a 20 point deficit in Boston. Teams don't do that when they're playing for a coach they don't respect. He's an average coach and he's got guards who suck, making him look worse.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm watching the Torotno broadcast (thank you Comcast for the free NBA League Pass preview week!), and man is this culture shock.

These are quite possibly the worst announcers I've ever heard (other than the Phoenix Suns announcers). Their play-by-play guy goes ballistic every time the Raptors make a basket. There was a play when Milt Palacio hit a very vanilla mid-range jumper, and the announcer said, "BAM, right in Damon Stoudamire's face!"

And these Canadian commercials are pretty entertaining. They've got some commercial with a bunch of fat beer-mongers singing a Boy George song because they miss hockey so much. They've had about three commercials with Celine Dion singing in the background. Their McDonald's commercials end with a maple leaf right in the middle of the Golden Arches. And not to mention that the Canadian accent is priceless ("Why don't you tell us abooooot the Portland Trail Blazers?")

LOL.

-Pop


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Interesting. Not free anymore on DirectTV League Pass. I wonder why Comcast is still free?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Araujo is like 24 years old and he plays at a position of weakness for Toronto.
> ...


I don't care. What are we going to lose? Are we even close right now to being a team contending for the playoffs? NO. We are a team trying to rebuild and win back fans. I think the fans want to see Telfair,, record be damned.....we're sick of the same old, same old. 

Clanking shots, not making good passes, etc, etc, etc. 

The PG position so far this season for Portland has been atrocious, yet, Cheeks won't even let the kid play. 

Win or Lose, I want to have hope for the future. We have:

-One bad overpaid, shoot first point guard

-One hobbling, shoot first backup point guard that's been playing occasionally at the 2. 


We have a rookie senseation (supposedly) that has a collective total of 5 minutes this young season. I am sick of seeing Damon running the point for the Blazers...I have been for about 2-3 years already, and it fanthoms me to see him get his 2nd and 3rd chances with this team when he sucks. He's going to have his good games, but to me, he'll always be the jerk complaining in the Western Conference Playoffs whining about playing behind Greg Anthony. 

Screw Damon, we want TELFAIR.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Can Damon play some frickin D?:upset:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you blaming Mo Cheeks because Derek and Damon flat out suck? Do you think that's the play Cheeks drew up?
> ...


Because there are other options on the bench. Play Telfair!!!! I want to see him. 

:upset:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Cheeks is making a mistake by not playing Sebastian.
He is young and wanting to play.


why not??


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Woooo! Portland running away with the game! 

Good games by DA, Damon, and Randolph!!!!!

BLOW IT OUT SO WE CAN SEE OUTLAW AND TELFAIR GUYS! :yes:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ZACH IS A MONSTER!!!!

I ams still totally convinced we need to run the offense THROUGH Zach, as he draws the immediate double team.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

This is a fun game !


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

looking at the box score...Rahim another 3... that is 2 games in a row... man we might be able to claim he has range now


Looks to me like Randolph and Rahim co exist pretty well 
Zach 19 pts 11 boards, and Rahim 13/7

1:43 to go in the 3rd


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pryzbilla is such a stiff.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

VC is NON-EXISTANT this game. He's barely even involved in the offense.


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

Hello:

Is the game on tv tonight? I can't find it.

Regards:

Freshtown.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Freshtown</b>!
> Hello:
> 
> Is the game on tv tonight? I can't find it.
> ...


I hope your evening is well. 

Its on NBA League pass, likely blocked out in the Portland area though.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

9 minutes left, 17 point game. 

PLAY TELFAIR YOU IDIOT!!!!! 

:upset:


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 9 minutes left, 17 point game.
> 
> PLAY TELFAIR YOU IDIOT!!!!!
> ...


How's the weather in LA? I lived there for 18 years, 16 years ago. I miss the weather. My cousin lives in El Segundo. So close to the beach.
:sigh:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>baler</b>!
> 
> 
> Hows the weather in LA? I liver there for 18 years, 16 years ago. I miss the weather. My cousin lives in El Segundo. So close to the beach.
> :sigh:


I love it down here. Honestly, the only thing keeping me down here is the weather...the other stuff in LA is way overrated, but the weather is awesome....I grew up in the Portland Area, moved out here for College, just sort of stayed down here. 

I live in Playa del Rey, by El Segundo....about a mile from the beach. It rocks.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Yea. The traffic here is getting pretty bad but no where near LA. That and the smog the only downfalls.......Oh yea, I forgot about the Lakers. They SUCK.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope your evening is well.
> ...


Not for me! Thanks for alerting me!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok, now an 8 point game with 6:30 left. 

I THINK TELFAIR COULD HAVE DONE THAT TOO. 

Let's see..the lineup in the backcourt through this?

DAMON AND NVE. 

:upset:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>baler</b>!
> Yea. The traffic here is getting pretty bad but no where near LA. That and the smog the only downfalls.......Oh yea, I forgot about the Lakers. They SUCK.


I agree. Honestly, I go watch laker games at the bars around here, and it makes me sick...most of my friends down here are diehard laker fans and we have fun talking smack. I almost got kicked out of hooters last year in Santa Monica for the last game of the season last year.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> Not for me! Thanks for alerting me!


Do you have Comcast or Direct TV?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>baler</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you have Comcast or Direct TV?


Comcast.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Jalen rose is eating up SARs.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

4 point game, 4 minutes left. 

:sigh:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 4 point game, 4 minutes left.
> 
> :sigh:


Maybe that's why Telfair isn't in the game?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe that's why Telfair isn't in the game?


I asked this when the Blazers were up by 17 points with 9 minutes left in the fourth. 

Well, its good that Cheeks didn't play Telfair, because he might have blown the lead.....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Stoudamire's been a brickhouse in the 4th. 

Let Z-Bo tak ethe shots down low. 

RAPTORS LEAD BY 2. 

:upset:


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Stoudamire's been a brickhouse in the 4th.
> 
> Let Z-Bo tak ethe shots down low.
> ...


I hate Damon!!!!!!!!!!!!! He couldn't guard himself in the shower!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

this is a pretty sad state of affairs. Get up by 18 going into the 4th, and lose the lead.

Im kind of glad I didn't listen to most of this game...and Im really glad it wasn't on TV...

:dead:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

What horrible clock management. 

DA took a BAD shot with 4 seconds on the shotclock....ughgh.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Is this RIGHT....ESPN gamecast has Z-BO with ONE FREAKING SHOT in the 4th quarter. 

Unfathomable.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Is this RIGHT....ESPN gamecast has Z-BO with ONE FREAKING SHOT in the 4th quarter.
> 
> Unfathomable.


Sounds like MO Cheeks basketball to me!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yup. Zbo took his last fieldgoal with 11:18 in the fourth.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Stoudamire ices 2 FTs. 

103-100 Blazers.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Z-BO with 27pts/16 boards. 

Awesome...he needs more touches though. Definitely needs a LOT more touches. 

2 steals too, nice to see.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

YUCK!!!

Jalen Rose just BLEW right by Miles to DUNK uncontested down the lane. Only took 5 seconds off the clock. YUCK!!!!

103-102, Blazers with 29 seconds left. :sour:


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

They said Rose just drove and dunked! WTF? Is anyone playing any f'ing D?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Perimeter Defense kills us once again. Rose and Rafer Alston bombing away.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Your updates are about 10 seconds ahead of radio. I'm relying on you.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>baler</b>!
> They said Rose just drove and dunked! WTF? Is anyone playing any f'ing D?


Horrible...it was on the INBOUND, Darius was SLEEPING on D, bad positino, Rose had a clear path to the basket.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Z-BO with 27pts/16 boards.
> 
> Awesome...he needs more touches though. Definitely needs a LOT more touches.
> ...


dont forget 4 assists!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> 
> 
> dont forget 4 assists!


IMO, Zach should always have a lot of assists as he is double teamed all day. 

Damon ices the FT. 

This is eeriely similar...game on the line with a 3pointer....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazers by 3, 12 seconds left. BLAZERS NEED TO FOUL to get the raptors for 2 FTs at the line. BUT, let time run off the clock...of course.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> IMO, Zach should always have a lot of assists as he is double teamed all day.
> ...


You forget that he has the worst starting backcourt in the league to pass to, theres a reason why he doesn't average more assists and it's Damon Stoudamire and Derek Anderson.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

On a positive note....We scored over the century mark tonight. First time this season.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Smog must be getting to you. Mo will never foul. Plus the Blazers are so fricking dumb they'd foul on a 3. Just play them straight up and go to overtime if need be. Can't get any worse.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

BUZZER BEATER 3 BY [email protected]!!!!!

Replay...

Raptors had 3 SHOTS in 12 seconds...bad....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ITS NOT GONNA COUNT!!! BLAZERS WIN!!!!

:yes: :yes:


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Lady luck was with these dumb asses tonight.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Blazers win.

I've never been this dissatisfied with a victory in my entire life. That was a victory, but it could quite possibly be the worst coached game by Mo Cheeks since he's been here. The game should have never been that close.

-Pop


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> Blazers win.
> 
> I've never been this dissatisfied with a victory in my entire life. That was a victory, but it could quite possibly be the worst coached game by Mo Cheeks since he's been here. The game should have never been that close.
> ...


Agreed:upset:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

A win's a win.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

Thank God for instant replay!

That was a great example of it coming in handy. Too close to call first time around.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> Blazers win.
> 
> I've never been this dissatisfied with a victory in my entire life. That was a victory, but it could quite possibly be the worst coached game by Mo Cheeks since he's been here. The game should have never been that close.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playbyplay?gameId=241113022&period=4

Play by Play of the 4th Quarter. 

Uggh.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>baler</b>!
> Lady luck was with these dumb asses tonight.


Nope. That had nothing to do with luck. Credit to the Raptors, but they would have never cut into our lead if Cheeks wouldn't have stuck to the most curious (to put it mildly) substitution decisions I've ever seen in my life.

Why the hell did DA and Z-Bo stay on the bench for so long when the Raptors were making their run? And why didn't he put Ruben in there to check Jalen Rose while he was hitting shot after shot after shot? No. Instead, he defended Rose with Shareef Abdur-Rahim.

Makes no sense.

-Pop


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Its Mo Cheeks and his unusual fetish for a two PG lineup... 

8:51 71-88	Damon Stoudamire enters the game for Derek Anderson.

4:22 90-96	Derek Anderson enters the game for Nick Van Exel.

Uggh.....


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm sure Cheeks' excuse will be that he needed to get DA and Z-bo some rest.

That's BS, Cheeks. Sorry, we aren't buying it. That's fine if the lead stays in comfortable double figures. But once the lead's in jeopardy, you go back to what got you the lead. We just came off of two-and-a-half days rest. All the great teams play their stars close to 45 minutes per game when they have to.

YOU DON'T ALWAYS HAVE TO REST GUYS FOR LONG PERIODS OF TIME, YOU MORON

:upset: 

-Pop


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes. And then why doesn't he get back to the formula that WORKS. 

DUMP the ball to Zach down low and let him take his shots.....he only attempted ONE FRIGGIN SHOT...he had that tip on the D-miles Offensive interference, but Zach STILL should have been getting frequent touches.....it was just bad.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

just a dominating game by Randolph. he looked like he was worth every penny of his fat contract (and more) tonight. 

it's sad when our starting guards shoot 14-32 and we consider it a fantastic night. but we better savor this moment because I could easily see us back in the outside shooting dumper again. 

it was a great opportunity for Portland to see how Telfair can play, and it seems we blew it. alas. 

Miles looks like a complete waste right now. I don't know what's gotten into him, but I'm starting to agree with Play that Patterson is a more consistent option at backup small forward. we may be regretting that Miles contract for many years to come. 

Joe Pryzbylla looked ok in the 6 minutes I saw him out there. I'd rather see Zach at backup center, though. 

the chemistry between Zach and Reef just keeps getting better and better. I'm not nearly the fan of trading SAR that I used to be. hell, the guy even drained a three out there tonight.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I think Patterson plays great because he's great on defense and CREATES his own shots OUT of the OFFENSE. 

ZACH is a blackhole on the offense often as well, once he gets it downlow, it ain't coming back. 

I think Miles will be fine once we get some competent passing and ballmovement.....he's a great player, as we've seen in the past, but his minutes are so random and occassional, he wont' be able to break into his game. 

I'd even venture that DA would be decent if we had some sort of offense going rather than just playing rat-ball. 

I really was excited to hope to see Telfair, but then Cheeks went with his Damon/NVE backcourt and took Zach out. 

Then Bosh and Jalen went buckwild. 

:dead:


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Zach is a blackhole? Ya, I think he should kick it out to DA or Damon for the jumper more often. 

Didn't get to listen to the game, but what was up with Rafer Alston?? 27 points? How did we blow that lead in the 4th.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

rafer just tore it up, my favorite part was when Cheeks put damon in for Theo in the 4th. thats when they went on a run


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

We were very lucky. 

There was a Theo block that was technically a goaltend on the replay. It hit the backboard before he hit it.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

To those of us that were "lucky"
enough to see this game...

Have you ever seen a worse coach than Cheeks???

Even the commentators were laughing about him sitting there
scowling..
try coaching cheeks !!

Inexcusable the way he rotates,or lack of it.

whew ! he has to go.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> I think Patterson plays great because he's great on defense and CREATES his own shots OUT of the OFFENSE.
> 
> ZACH is a blackhole on the offense often as well, once he gets it downlow, it ain't coming back.
> ...



I guess you didn't see the 4 assists he got. Would have been more like 7-8 if his guards could shoot.


----------

